# martial arts training program



## nobleman (Oct 8, 2002)

helo everyone,
i have made my own program in martial arts, my goal is to build flexibility, strength and endurance in beginner level and basic martial arts skill, here is my program, and please give me your opinion and correction:
Martial arts training session:
duration: twice a week
order of training session:
warming up(10-15 minutes):
- joint rotation
- light static stretching
-light dynamic stretching
Strength training:
-Standard push up 10 reps
-Reverse Crunch 10 reps
-oblique twist 10 reps
-Crunch 10 reps
Main Training:
Basic martial arts skill
Warm down(10-15 minutes)
-light dynamic stretching
-light static stretching
-meditation
ok that's my training regiment, give me your opinion, thank you


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 8, 2002)

Not bad but I would stretch that to 3 times a week. How are you working you martial arts training part of the schedule?

Tony


----------



## nobleman (Oct 8, 2002)

i'll continue my program,
for flexibility improvement program i will stretch everyday, i will do it twice a day, morning session and evening session, i'll use static and dynamic (static first before dynamic each session) and i will seperate it from martial training session, and integrate it to cardio and strength training (cardio in the morning and strength training in the evening) i'll do cardio and strength training plus stretching program 3 times a week, so my program will be 5 times a week i call it on days, in my off days, i will use early morning stretching that consist of light static stretching and dynamic stretching twice a day. well that's all guys, please correct me if it's wrong or give your opinion, and tmanifold, i'm sorry my english is limited so can you repeat your question?


----------



## lvwhitebir (Oct 8, 2002)

It's a reasonable exercise routine, but I would make the following modifications:

Add cardio to the beginning of your warm-ups, say after the joint rotations.  Jogging in place, jumping jacks, or jumping rope for 5-10 minutes to get the blood flowing and the muscles warmed up.

- Do dynamic stretching before the static stretching.

- Make sure you do back bends, side bends, and front bends to get the back warmed up in the beginning.

- For the strength portion, I would work up to 25 reps of the exercises you mention, and try going up to say 3 sets of each too.

- I would add back extensions to your weight routine to counteract the pull of the abs and build up the core muscles better.

- I would add squats and/or stance training to increase leg strength in the weight portion.

- For the cool-down, I would drop the dynamic stretching and do several sets of static stretching.  This is when you're the most warmed up and flexible so you need to push it a little.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Danny (Oct 8, 2002)

> -Standard push up 10 reps
> -Reverse Crunch 10 reps
> -oblique twist 10 reps
> -Crunch 10 reps



That's not going to even begin to build strenght unless you are really, really out of shape.

I would suggest 3 sets of push-ups to fail.  (e.g. You involenteraly collapse on your face.)  I have no idea what the heck a reverse crunch is so I'll skip that.  Not sure what an oblique twist is either.  (Oh how I wish exercises could just have a standard name.)  But I would do at least 1 set of 25 side crunches with a 2 sec. pause at the top.  As for crunches, I would make those sit-ups (yes they can be bad for your back, but they also strengthen it) and do 3 sets of as many of you can do in 2 min. with proper technic.  (e.g. Heels on ground, elbows to knees, holding on to your shirt.)

Good luck.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2002)

Much lower key than the subject of this thread, I know:

http://womencentral.msn.com/fitnesshealth/articles/LTVfitness.asp


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 13, 2002)

I guess that might be useful for nobleman:shrug: 



But hey nobleguy,


you never said what your training for and how that fits in to your lifestyle. what arts? how often? and with who? add school, or your job or whatever into the mix, a lady, perhaps  and now how much time does that leave you to train?

IMHO, leg strength is where you want to start making your first great gains in order to aid your balance and power, next is the core( you know, your abs, back, obliques, and low back). 

do anything that will improve your strength and your endurance in those areas and maybe mix a little cardio in there for your lungs and heart to do their part.

if you want any specific excercises for those areas let me know.


----------



## nobleman (Oct 13, 2002)

wow,
thx guys for your replies, for theneuhauser, i'll explain what is the purpose of my program. but first i'll explain my background. i'm a self-learner in martial arts, that means that i'm not joining any martial arts school or have any martial arts now. i will but i haven't decided which arts that i will take. but i'm interesting in martial arts especially in martial arts tricks, and of course it will need great condition, so i make may own porgram after read some sites. my first priority in body condition is flexibility the second is strength and the third is cardio, i believe those fitness factor is the main priority of every martial arts body conditioning, i can make a dedication in martial arts body conditioning because i'm a part time worker in entertainiment.and my life style fits with martial arts. ok, that's why i make my own program, theneuhauser.


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 14, 2002)

When You say you are training "basic martial arts skill" how are you doing so? Kata, technique repetition, sparring or a combo of the three?

Tony


----------



## nobleman (Oct 17, 2002)

my martial arts basic training will include all kind of basic punches, kicks, and basic tricks like cartwheel, butterfly kick, and basic stances.


----------

